# gulliotione paper cutter for cutting bands



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

saw a gulliotinestyle paper cutter at staples for around 30 bucks or so think it cuts up to 20 sheets of paper but dont know if thats good enough for gum rubber or linatex


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I've got two..one small one large. I tried it and the rubber moves around when being cut for some reason and the cuts are not straight I'd love it to work tho. Also the cutter has to be really sharp else the rubber chickens out and the blade pushes it down without cutting it. If you have better luck and I hope you do, USE IT!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Put some wide masking tape on the rubber. I do that even when cutting with a rotary blade.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

They're handy for cutting bulk paper or material to set up for laminating. Not for band cutting.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i think Bill Hayes uses one for making bands if i'm not mistaken


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

last i heard, Flatband uses one also, i believe he did a video where he showed his paper(band) cutter.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is all I've used for the past 30 or so years. Mark it out,line your marks up, use a ruler to press the sheet down keeping the ruler as close to the where the blade will come down as is healthy. In my book ,there isn't a better way to cut any kind of rubber. Keep it razor sharp ( a little rub with an Arkansas stone once and while and you're good to go). Mine is an Ingento 15" Maple bed cutter. Sometimes I'll also use a 22mm Olfa rotary cutter on very long thin latex butterfly cuts. The Guillotine cutter is my favorite though.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

I use the masking tape trick too. Also a little side pressure on the blade can help, but don't push too hard or you might cut or nick the mating cutting surface.


----------

